# Functional Endoscopic Sinus Surgery



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 18, 2009)

So last Friday, I had a pretty major nasal operation, namely, bi-lateral functional endoscopic sinus surgery. That means that they stuck a thin metal rod (the endoscope) up my nose under general anaesthetic, and opened up my sinuses further. It bloody hurts afterwards, and takes 2 1/2 hours. They also pack your nose with dissolvable packing, but that goes after you spray it with GENIUS SALT SPRAY 8D

So has anybody else had a similar surgical experience?


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 18, 2009)

they stuck a camera up my butt once to check for inflammation in my intestines under twilight anaesthesia

turns out my whole colon was inflamed


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 19, 2009)

well some doctor cut a hole in my eardrum because my hearing was shit

but i was unconscious for that, so it probably doesn't count


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had surgery on my groin to drain water from my scrotum.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm too healthy for that shit. *thumbsup*


----------



## nastypass (Jun 19, 2009)

my dad had a stick jammed into his right tear duct last July  :V

no damage to the eye itself, but the optic nerve died and he's not going to see out of that eye again  :(


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a camera examine the inside of my nose before under local anaesthetic. It was fucking wierd.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 20, 2009)

Um I've had four teeth removed (my secondary canines)?


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 20, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Um I've had four teeth removed (my secondary canines)?


Pfft... I've had ALL my teeth removed then.  My mom grabbed my head, put me in front of the sink, and ripped the bloody thing out, then took care of the blood.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 20, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> Pfft... I've had ALL my teeth removed then.  My mom grabbed my head, put me in front of the sink, and ripped the bloody thing out, then took care of the blood.


It must have been a milk tooth then.

Teeth are extremely hard to remove. They are designed to you know, chew food, which is why they have extremely long and solid roots which hold them in position. I had to have four teeth removed and even under local anaesthetic it took a while just to pull one tooth out.

Originally I was supposed to have six injections of anaesthetic but I ended up having to have nine because my mouth refused to go numb.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 20, 2009)

> Pfft... I've had ALL my teeth removed then. My mom grabbed my head, put me in front of the sink, and ripped the bloody thing out, then took care of the blood.


It must have been a baby tooth, as Espeon said. 
When I got my teeth out I had one dentist holding my head and the other with a pair of pliers around the tooth while she had one foot on my chest so she could get enough leverage to get the damn thing out. 
x4.


----------

